# صناعة الصابون الشفاف/صابون الجلسرين



## dr_jordan (18 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو المساعدة بعرض طريقة تصنيع الصابون الشفاف صابون الجلسرين

وكيفية الحصول على الألوان والروائح العطرية


وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي dr_jordan في البداية أود الترحيب بك بين أخوانك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وإن شاء الله دوما تجد الأجابة لكل أسئلتك أما بخصوص سؤالك فأرجو منك البحث في مواضيع القسم وسوف تجد الأجابة وخاصة في المواضيع المتخصصة بالصابون ويمكنك سؤال أصحاب المواضيع لمعلومات أكثر ومن الله الموفقية ........


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

soap and detergent chemistry in Free eBook Download


----------



## dr_jordan (23 أغسطس 2009)

صباح الخير
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
ورمضانكم مبارك إن شاء الله

أعلم بأن الجلسرين إحدى منتجات عملية تكوين الصابون

ولكن أجد هناك صابون شفاف أرغب في معرفة كيفية تصنيعه

وأشكر كل من استجاب لطلبي


----------



## ابوفيصل بن دلاك (13 فبراير 2010)

اني سعيد بمعرفتكم سادتي الكرام


----------



## ابوفيصل بن دلاك (13 فبراير 2010)

*جده المملكه العربيه السعوديه*

:77:احترت كثير ففي جعبتي الف سوال وسوال بحثت عن الجو اب فلم اجده ولكني واثق اني سئجده لديكم كيف اصنغ الصابو ن الشفاف


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (17 فبراير 2010)

عندكتابه المعادله الكميائيه لعمليه التصبن هتلقى عند اضافه الماء للدهون ينتج حمض دهونى +جليسرين 
لذللك يجب استخدام الخلط عند المزج


----------



## abue tycer (18 فبراير 2010)

*صابونة بالجلسرين* 
​​*خطوات التصنيع*

*1. **قم بتسخين 19 جرام من الدهون و18 جرام من زيت جوز الهند و19 جرام من زيت الخروع* *فى درجة حرارة 55 درجة مئوية لتحصل على خليط متجانس** . *
*2. **قم بوضع 250 سم من محلول الصودا الكاوية الى الخليط** . *
*3. **قم بتسخين الخليط امدة 30 دقيقة حتى الغليان، اترك الخليط فى درجة حرارة الغرفة* *لمدة ساعتين** . *
*4. **قم باضافة 45 جرام من كربونات الصوديوم مع التسخين وحتى الغليان واترك الخليط* *لمدة ثلث ساعة** . *
*5. **قم باضافة 15 جرام من السكر الى 160مل من الماء المقطر واضافته للخليط** . *
*6. **اعد تسخين الخليط مرة اخرى عند 80 درجة مئوية وحتى الغليان** . *
*7. **اضف اللون الصناعى والرائحة حسب الرغبة* 
*اترك الخليط حتى يبرد وذلك بعد وضعة فى القوالب حتى يظهر فى هذا الشكل *
*مع تحياتي*


----------



## laya (17 أبريل 2010)

سالتكم بالله ياجماعه الخير احد يقلي طريقه الصابون الشفاف ضروووووووري بليز الله يجزاكم الف خير


----------



## العجمىى (18 أبريل 2010)

laya قال:


> سالتكم بالله ياجماعه الخير احد يقلي طريقه الصابون الشفاف ضروووووووري بليز الله يجزاكم الف خير


اخى الموضوع مش صعب حقولك لعمل برميل 120لتر ضع 80 لتر ماء وضع عليهم 14 كيلو سلفونيك وياريت يكون سلفونيك بيور وتعادلهم بالصودا السائلة بph حتى اصفر مخضر وتكون محضر 2 كيلو ديكسابون فى 14لتر ماء داخل بستلة وتتركهم 12 ساعة تقريبا وتيجى بعد المده تقلبهم على البرميل وتقلب جيدااااااااااا لان التقليب الجيد اهم شى فى العملية وبعدين ضع كيسين ملح طعام ومتخفش مش حيغبش وقلب جيداااااااااااا حتى يذوب الملح تماما وضع 150 جرام من الجلسرين ثم اللون ورائحة ثم تاكد من المعادلة مرة ثانية 
حتقول فى نفسك ده مكلف جداااااا حقولك قلل من السلفونيك حتى 10 كيلو مع مرعاة المعادلة وان شاء حتلقيه شفاف


----------



## chemicaleng (18 أبريل 2010)

*صابون الغلسرين الشفاف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 



لسنوات عديدة كان صابون الغلسرين الشفاف يحضر من صابون العالى الجودة عبر اذابتة فى كحول ( ممكن استخدام الايثانول او الايزو بروبانول ) ومن ثم يتم تقطير المحلول حتى يتم استخلاص اغلب الكحول المضاف وهذة الطريقة معقدة الى حد كبير كما انها مكلفة وكان يتم وضع اضافات مثل ( السكر - الغلسرين - زيت الخروع ) وذلك لكسر الكلفة وزيادة الشفافية وكان المهم فى الطريقة هو ان يكون المحتوى النهائى من الماء لا يزيد عن 5 % من الوزن النهائى . 

التركيبة : 
- فاتى اسيد 10 % ( وزنا ) 
- زيت جوز الهند 22 % 
- زيت خروع 8 % 
- هيدروكسيد صوديوم ( 50 % ) 20 % 
تذاب المواد الثلاث الاولى وتغلى فى محلول الصودا الكاوية مع التقليب المستمر وتترك لتبرد وترقد لثلاث او اربع ايام 
ثم يضاف الى عجينة الصابون 
- كحول اثيلى 24 % 
وترفع درجة الحرارة حتى من 55 الى 70 درجة مؤية مع التقليب حتى الحصول على سائل شفاف والتأكد من تمام عملية التصبن 
يتم بعد ذلك تقطير الكحول من المحلول عن طريق مكثف ( يتم العمل فى وعاء من الاستانلستيل ) ثم يضاف المواد التالية مع التقليب 
- سكر ( مذاب فى نصف وزنة ماء ) 8 % 
- غلسرين 8 % 
لون ورائحة حسب الطلب 
ثم يصب الصابون فى قوالب ويترك ليبرد فى غرفة مظلمة لعدة ايام حتى تمام تطاير باقى الكحول 
وبذلك نحصل على قطع صابون الغلسرين الشفاف 
ملاحظة : النوع المذكور هو من الانواع الراقية 

واللة الموفق


----------



## قمر بني هاشم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح عملية التقطير*

الاخ العزيز المهندس الكيميائي 
اشكرك الشكر الجزيل على المعلومات القيمة في عملية تصنيع الصابون الشفاف, لكن يوجد عندي بعض الاسئلة" اولا ارجو تفسير وتوضيح تفصيليا عملية التقطير للمحلول( يتم بعد ذلك تقطير الكحول من المحلول عن طريق مكثف ( يتم العمل فى وعاء من الاستانلستيل ) ثم يضاف المواد التالية مع التقليب ) 
ثانيا: هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ( 50%) 20%
ارجو تفسيرها هل معناها 50% صوديوم في 20% ماء 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد بهجت م (15 يناير 2011)

معنى 50 % يعني تحضير محلول من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تركيزه 50 % اي ذوب 50 غ منه في 50 ع ماء 
ثم من هذا المحلول أضف 20 % الى مجموع عملية التصبين


----------



## احمد بهجت م (16 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من الأعضاء لديا موضوع مهم جداٌ وهو كيف نصنع صابون شفاف معجون أي التصبين بماءات البوتاسيوم 
حاولت اجرب طريقة الصابون الشفاف على نفس المواد ولكن بدل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم استخدمت هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ولكن لم احصل على معجون شفاف بل حصلت على صابون معجون ولكنه غير شفاف 
والسؤال الى الأخ abue tycer بالأخص 
وشكراٌ للجميع


----------



## foxido (23 يونيو 2011)

ان شاء الله هابتدى فى تصنيع الصابون الناشف وهكون اكيد محتاجو معاية فى كل مرحلة .....واطلب من اخونا العجمى انو يرسلنى على الخاص ويسبلى رقم موبيلو او ايميلو ....ادعولى بالتوفيق وان شاء الله


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

